# Venting Time!! Gym Pet Peeves!



## Wattage (Jun 15, 2006)

Sometimes I just need to let out my beefs about the gym... so here we go!! Please feel free to add your two cents!

1. Cell phones and talking on them, while you are ON exercise machinery. Seriously. I don't know when life became so urgent that we can't even do ten minutes on the stairmaster without phoning someone/someone phoning us.

2. "Dressing Up" for the gym. Not that I don't think people should look good, but it makes others uncomfortable when certain individuals use the gym as a trolling ground. Maybe try a bar??

3. The opposite - too dressed down. Jeans? In a gym? I know it's not allowed at my gym so I don't get why the staff don't say anything...

4. People who don't put free-weights back in the correct slot. Apparently they missed out on that little "match the shape to the hole" puzzle when they were little...

LOL - please add on!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

not wiping off machinery
the over grunters
the correctors (here do it like THIS)
the singers (ipod on, singing with the song)
the studs who check themselves out in the mirror
the supplement comparers.



Thank God our gym is at home, I'd lose it.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 15, 2006)

haha ill add something...

1: People using the weight bench and leaving their nasty sweat all over the seat.. I mean come on  people "can we say Towel Please"  b/c i dunno about everyone else i dont like exchanging bodly fluids like that. 
Pretty gross if u ask me.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_not wiping off machinery
the singers (ipod on, singing with the song)_

 
People actually do that? rofl


----------



## Tyester (Jun 15, 2006)

I sing, yell, grunt, make noises, bang wieghts, etc... and everything, but I workout at home. 

However things that WOULD distract me:

girls with too much perfume
girls wearing very skimpy and revealing clothing while working out(yes, its very hot, but theres a time and place for everything)
guys in my way who stand around eyeing the girls
people not using a machine or station, but say they are
people who can't even use a machine or station and won't ask for help/an explaination
people who stare
the whole dressing up thing, it's not social hour, get to work!
people who just go to the gym to congregate

and since the subject of talking and cellphones were brought up... 

This is for all the yappers:


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_the singers (ipod on, singing with the song)_

 
You mean...people...don't....like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding! I am guilty of mouthing the words to songs as I huff and puff through my workout.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

lol mouthing the words is one thing, I mean after all, it's like calling cadence in the army, and it kind of forces you to breath.

ooooo what about the girls who DO get all hoochied up to work out, then get offended when they're leered at?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 15, 2006)

People who spend way too much time on one machine! Seriously, 2 hours on the elliptical!!! Doing like hundreds of reps on one machine. You obviously are doing something wrong buddy!!

the cell phone thing is a big one for me too! my gym pal is attached to her phone! I always make fun of her when it rings in the middle of working out and she stops to answer it. what a distraction. When I'm in the gym, the outside world is tuned out completely! I don't even bring my phone with me.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 15, 2006)

EVERYTHING ya'll have said so far bugs me too! Also seeing girls in the mirror comparing bodies and complaining their fatter than each other---but in reality they're some gym-a-holics and don't even have ONE ounce of body fat!!! GRRRRRR..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also hate getting the _Bitch-why-are-you-in-the-gym-you're-"too skinny"-to-be-working-out_ looks----um scuse me, but last I checked you can go to the gym to TONE UP and STAY IN SHAPE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It actually kinda hurts my feelings when people act like slim girls aren't allowed in the gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't help that my metabolism as high as hell, damn it!!!


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 15, 2006)

ugh so many people just stand around the bench machine at my gym and just talk for like 25 minutes... i mean when the boyfriend and i go we meet up with part of his football team and we talk BUT we're all still using the machines..

oh and a lot of guys use mirrors when they are lifting so they know when to stop, because a lot of owrk outs of you go all the way down or to far up you actually aren't doing any good to your muscle.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_girls with too much perfume_

 
OMG YES! In any arena of life this is completely uncalled for!!

Also, you made me think about people who wear too much "Eau de Body Odour" at the gym. I know you are supposed to shower after, by what are you consuming that makes you smell THAT bad??

Seriously, sometimes I have to move down a treadmill or two!


----------



## farra712 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_People who spend way too much time on one machine! Seriously, 2 hours on the elliptical!!! Doing like hundreds of reps on one machine. You obviously are doing something wrong buddy!!_

 

OMG!  I so agree with this.  A girl I used to be friends with used to always try to get me to come to the gym with her (even though we have enough gym equipment at my house) and she would stay on the elliptical machine for an hour and a half.  She lost like 4 pounds max in 3 months and she had about 35 to lose.  Then she would tell me how the exercises I was doing were "sketchy" because they didn't take me more than 30 minutes for the whole thing.  

I hate those people at the gym that stay there for like 4 hours.  I know it shouldn't matter to me, but seriously, what are you doing that takes 4 hours, and is it worth it?


----------



## frances92307 (Jun 15, 2006)

What annoys me:
Old men who want to chat me up and give me pointers
When the weights aren't returned to the rack.


----------



## Tyester (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_OMG YES! In any arena of life this is completely uncalled for!!

Also, you made me think about people who wear too much "Eau de Body Odour" at the gym. I know you are supposed to shower after, by what are you consuming that makes you smell THAT bad??

Seriously, sometimes I have to move down a treadmill or two!_

 
+1

I forgot that it applies to ALL smells, too sweet AND too stinky. I'll wear deoderant even by myself.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

Indeed.

Of course there are the perpetual "gym bunnies".

More than likely, strippers. Fantastic bods really, though you'd never know it from their workout routine.
On the treadmill in false lashes, jewelry, and using the sidekick.



*as an aside I LOVE stripper bodies, particularly after the stripper has been dancing for awhile and has a very athletic figure, so please don't think I'm maligning anyone.*


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 15, 2006)

My biggest gym pet peeve is people who go there to see and be seen.  Usually it's men, and they're there in their workout clothes, but they don't really do anything constructive!  They'll spot a buddy in the weight room, then go get a drink from the water fountain.  Weigh themselves, get a drink from the water fountain.  Peer in on a class, get a drink from the water fountain.  Like, what are you doing, buddy?  If you want to people watch, go to a coffee shop!


----------



## Janice (Jun 15, 2006)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*(I've never gone to a gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*


----------



## Tyester (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_My biggest gym pet peeve is people who go there to see and be seen.  Usually it's men, and they're there in their workout clothes, but they don't really do anything constructive!  They'll spot a buddy in the weight room, then go get a drink from the water fountain.  Weigh themselves, get a drink from the water fountain.  Peer in on a class, get a drink from the water fountain.  Like, what are you doing, buddy?  If you want to people watch, go to a coffee shop!_

 
Not to pick on you, but it's a possibility those guys are actually trainers, and some of 'em don't workout with their clients.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Indeed.

Of course there are the perpetual "gym bunnies".

More than likely, strippers. Fantastic bods really, though you'd never know it from their workout routine._

 
Gawd!! I hate these girls! I swear they are there a quarter of the time I am and they look just smashing!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Gawd!! I hate these girls! I swear they are there a quarter of the time I am and they look just smashing!! _

 
Darlin, if they're the same type of girls I'm talking about, they're strippers. They're only there for maintenance and nothing else.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Not to pick on you, but it's a possibility those guys are actually trainers, and some of 'em don't workout with their clients._

 
I'm sure that's true in some cases, but the gym I've experienced this the most with is my university's gym, and they definitely were not trainers.


----------



## Tyester (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I'm sure that's true in some cases, but the gym I've experienced this the most with is my university's gym, and they definitely were not trainers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## lara (Jun 15, 2006)

Campers. Specifically someone who has been on the machine for an hour already, who nods and mouths 'one more minute' when you make your 'for the love of god, I just want to wheeze on the treadmill for fifteen minutes and you're cockblocking me' face, and then keeps running for another half an hour.

There's a small gym in my apartment building that has one of each machine, and there's one woman who is on the treadmill for hours at a time and doesn't willingly give it up for others to use. We live right next to the park - if you're that desperate to run, lady, take advantage of the nice sunny day and do your circuits out there.

I also can't stand people who make fun of the not-so svelte when they come down to swim or use the gym. I freely admit that my job and my lifestyle has made me about five kilos overweight and it shows on my thighs, hence why my kickboard and I are in the pool every evening. Calling me a fatarse is just stating the obvious. :roll:


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Campers. Specifically someone who has been on the machine for an hour already, who nods and mouths 'one more minute' when you make your 'for the love of god, I just want to wheeze on the treadmill for fifteen minutes and you're cockblocking me' face, and then keeps running for another half an hour.

There's a small gym in my apartment building that has one of each machine, and there's one woman who is on the treadmill for hours at a time and doesn't willingly give it up for others to use. We live right next to the park - if you're that desperate to run, lady, take advantage of the nice sunny day and do your circuits out there._

 
i have the same exact problem. small complex gym. one elliptical, no treadmill. there's this woman who's on it for like 2 hours?!?!?!!? wtf!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jun 16, 2006)

Vagina machines.
Old men checking me out.


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 16, 2006)

ppl who give you dirty looks (you could be thin, fat, w/e, they just have that constipated attitude look)

ppl who hover, & when you get off to go get the spray to wipe it down have already taken over & put your stuff on the floor,  

girls in make up.  i don't think that's what you're supposed to sweat off

socializers who are not doing any sort of cardio pace but yapping to all their friends

i agree on a lot of the others


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_....This is for all the yappers:



_

 
Holy crap!  The perfect gym shirt.  Where did you get that?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

I have to agree with all of you so far.  A few others: 

-Regarding the perfume/body odor issue.  There is a guy in my gym who always reeks like cigarettes!  Gag!  Why bother working out?  You're dying next week from lung cancer, jackass.

-When I am working out on a machine and there are 3 or 4 of the same machines to the left or right of me and someone has to get on the machine right next to me.  It's a personal space thing.

-When guys stare at my t*ts when I am working out.  I have them lashed down with two sports bras, and they have become a most unattractive uniboob, yet they still look???? 

-When I am really going for it on the treadmill or elliptical and like 5 people have come and gone on the machine next to me during the span of my 30-60 min workout.  What was the point of their workout?  

-Or the "gym buddies" who think that just physically being at the gym is good for them.  They lollygag around on a machine for 10 minutes, not breaking a sweat and talking the whole time.  Again, what's the point?  I wouldn't mind it so much if they didn't take up machines and get in the way. 

I am kind of Gym Nazi, aren't I???


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_....as an aside I LOVE stripper bodies, particularly after the stripper has been dancing for awhile and has a very athletic figure....._

 
The pole has to be a great workout!  I wish I had one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hmmm... how do I explain that to guests?


----------



## Tyester (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Holy crap!  The perfect gym shirt.  Where did you get that?_

 
http://www.animalpak.com/store/html/...changed%20desc

Got more on the way...


----------



## Pink_lily (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_The pole has to be a great workout!  I wish I had one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hmmm... how do I explain that to guests?_

 
actually, there's a company that makes poles that can be taken down whenever you don't need it out.  my roommate and i were discussing buying one since she's a dancer and needs the practice, and i want a little more of a workout that i won't be bored with easily.  i worked with a girl who had one of these removeable poles, and she would just RAVE about it.  i tested it a few times too, very sturdy!

the gym i go to tends to have more people over the age of 50 at any given time.  i hate being stared down, especially by the older folks.  what's so wrong about a young woman staying healthy?

i think my other pet peeve would be the wannabe body builders on the weight "side" of my gym.  i know they need to use the mirrors to watch themselves, and i know that they're going to check me out when i'm over there.  however, some of the more hardcore guys will actually give me dirty looks when i come over there.  what can i say, i can't keep my arms looking good without a little free weight help!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_The pole has to be a great workout!  I wish I had one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hmmm... how do I explain that to guests?_

 
I have a buddy who is a stripper and from dancing alone she has gone from a size ten to a 23" waist...in about 18 months. 
And she's TIGHT.
Really. Really. Tight.

Granted, I'm not necessarily advocating taking my clothes off for money (though I respect a lot of the girls who do...) but the workout from it and the real muscle strength built from it is inarguable.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 18, 2006)

Geez since I used to work at a gym/sports arena I could so go on forever lol

1. The phone thing nuff said
2. This isn't so much of a peev more of an observation... so many men put their weights up higher if there's someone watching. OMG get a grip this is not a competition! 
3. People that make fun of the 'larger' people in the gym, they should be commended not mocked.
4. Outdoor shoes!!! Get them of the mats people, we have to lay down there!
5. The way instructors talk about gym members when they're not in earshot. Not all I have to add! 
6. The testosterone effect, get a group of gym going guys together and those poor girls better watch out! Save it for a Saturday night please guys, thank you.
7. The girls who reapply make-up before they go in the gym, whattt.
8. Not using a machine properly! It's not working, you look stoopid, you are wasting your time, do it like you were shown.
9. People who spend ages on a machine because they are chatting to the person next to them, often witnessed on the treadmills. That snail paced walk is doing not a lot for you.

I've done!!


----------



## LivinginPink (Jul 9, 2006)

The rude people. So I am a little bit new (this is when I went, I have since been turned off, and I will lose weight and tone the free way) at this, and this guy yelled at me that it was his machine, you know you have to put your name down. Well I was just checking the f'n machine jack ass.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_OMG!  I so agree with this.  A girl I used to be friends with used to always try to get me to come to the gym with her (even though we have enough gym equipment at my house) and she would stay on the elliptical machine for an hour and a half.  She lost like 4 pounds max in 3 months and she had about 35 to lose.  Then she would tell me how the exercises I was doing were "sketchy" because they didn't take me more than 30 minutes for the whole thing.  

I hate those people at the gym that stay there for like 4 hours.  I know it shouldn't matter to me, but seriously, what are you doing that takes 4 hours, and is it worth it?_

 
And all of the above is exactly how I lost 60 pound in four months. So yeah, being a size one again is hella worth it 8) 

Although I did spend 2 hours on the elliptical at a level that burns 14 calories a minute, then went to lift weight...I'll be the first to admit that it is very very bad for you body and no one should really be doing that. Especially 4-5 times a week like I was. Damn baby weight.

P.S. I'm that girl singing along w/ her iPod. Oops. Don't worry, I haven't been back in 4 months.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

people who work out in flip flops
people who work out blinged out in jewelry
people who drink DR PEPPER WHILE WORKING OUT!!!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_people who work out in flip flops_

 
Oy! There have been this couple at the gym lately - always in flip flops. I look forward to the day one of them drops something on their foot...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

I know right?

Or they walk on the effing treadmill in flippies.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I know right?

Or they walk on the effing treadmill in flippies._

 
Ahaha, I have yet to see them do that. But they do these squat things together (a guy and a girl) and I am like "Grrr.. think about it people!!!!!!" Shoes - what a concept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or it's like my friend who is trying to convice me lately that going on a 10 day juice only "cleanse" is a good idea "if you know what you're doing". 

LORDY!


----------



## Tyester (Jul 11, 2006)

Flips flops are good for deadlifts and REAL calf raises.

Otherwise, yes, I'd stay away from them, not that Nike's cushion the blow of a falling 45lb plate any better.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 11, 2006)

people that sweat THROUGH their sweatshirts and sit right in front of the fan...they just end up sharing the funk with everyone else. =(


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 11, 2006)

people who get on the last free eliptical when you are obviously waiting for it


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 11, 2006)

I hate the gym when:

people wash there sweaty bodies in the sink

when the gym runs out of towels  :twisted: 

when it's so huimd in there I don't workout to my potential 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





when I have been going to the same two classes for over two years and the instructor has never onced asked me my name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When instructors don't change the music after months of the same CD

I hate how my hair looks afterwords!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

The cell phone yappers....ugh!

People who sweat all over the machines and don't wipe them off.

People whose sweat flies off of them while their on a cardio machine...there is this guy at my gym who does this (not that he can help it, but still!) and is completely oblivious to it...he could at least pick the machine at the very end of the row...it's really gross!

Girls in full makeup...smoky eyes, red lips and all...there usually the girls who also show up with their boobs falling out of their tops...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The "personal trainers" who are too busy yapping with other people or staring at themselves in the mirror to notice that their clients are doing their exercises totally wrong.

People who hog the weight benches to have conversations instead of lifting...move along!!!

I actually go to the gym at an hour when there aren't too many people there, so it's not too bad...


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

my biggest complaint is that my gym turns into a big meat market from 5 - 8 pm. all the chicks are dressed skimpily and have packed on makeup trying to look hot for the guys.. all the guys walk around looking studly and try to chat up every girl there. even me. when im in the middle of an intense work out with my headphones on... and a guy tries to chat me up... umm HELLO!?!? don't you see im BUSY HERE?!?! ughhhh. this is not a club or a bar... i'm here to sweat and work out.. not to get pickedup! ugh losers!!!! i actually said 'i'm not here to make friends' to this guy who tired to pick me up. i felt like a right bitch, but i t had to be done!!! ughh.

and i cant stand it when i see ppl working out incorrectly. guys who are doing lat pulldowns with 160lbs of weight and are physically bending their whole body just to pull the bar down.... umm buddy? you're just working your lats.. not your whoel body... keep your back straight.. lean back.. pull down towards your chest... less weight there macho man. geez. no way am i a 'corrector' i just tense up when i see ppl working out incorrectly because they may be injuring themselves.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 1, 2006)

When i lived in washington, (mostly an old person town) our gym.. hah. ok the locker room door oped wide into the room and there would ALWAYS be naked 70 year old women just standing around near the door so when you opened the door. OOO MY there she was...in all of her nude glory. I personally would change in the bathroom stall..but thats my preference.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 2, 2006)

When I was at the gym today there were 3 annoying kids there. Not so much kids, maybe 16 or so and they were all sitting on their own machine chatting, giggling and telling loud stories/jokes/whatever! They weren't even using the machines. Jerks. Haha. I go with my boyfriend and we chat quietly to help each other or make time pass quicker but we aren't there to socialize!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 24, 2009)

squeaky machines!! ahh its like nails on a chalk board!


----------



## Gabriele (Feb 24, 2009)

Boy, am I glad I do Bikram Yoga.  Everyone is in skimpies, everyone gets nekkid in the shower (even 70 year olds), everyone sweats to where it's literally just streaming off of 'em and we all get along for what I've seen for 2 years.  I guess it's all that focus that doesn't leave too much time for irritation


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 24, 2009)

My top:  

1)  I really don't dig the egocentric exhibitionists  ex. naked chicks that kick up a leg like a dog in front of mirror for everyone to blow dry their crotches.  

2) People that pee in the pool.  

3) People that never wash their sweaty gym clothes.  They stink up to the Heavens.  The moldy ones are the worst.

I like to exercise at home.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a girl in my gym who dances full on hip-hop style in the mirrors where the mats are for doing sit-ups!!!
 She looks like a right nutter, i can't take my eyes off her she looks like such an exhibitionist twat!!
Why pay a gym membership to dance in the gym, dance in your own house ya nutter!!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont like when the big meatheads drop their effin weights on the ground!!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I dont like when the big meatheads drop their effin weights on the ground!!_

 

Yes!!  Especially when I'm listening to my ipod then I hear a loud boom and it scares the hell out of me.

Ok and what about the guys that aren't even working out, just walking around checking out all the girls?  You pay $30/mo to walk around?  Go to a bar or club, at least you can get some booze for your $$.

Everyone calls my gym the meat market because they're always having pool parties and a DJ on certain days lol.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I dont like when the big meatheads drop their effin weights on the ground!!_

 

Yeah, either that or they have to do all that super loud grunting when they pick up some huge weight.  I understand maybe a little moan but damn, do I have to hear all that crap??  My trainer always says, That's so unnecessary! lol


----------



## starrynight0127 (Mar 2, 2009)

Everything everyones already said! lol

Let's see:
The tanorexic that's barely moving on the elliptical while wearing her platform flip flops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about the ex-bf you try to avoid at all costs and next thing you know, he's hopped onto the treatmill next to you and is trying to chat you up...ugh oh yeah and he doesn't care that you have your ipod on blasting! Nope, still talks...hah


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol I don't have a gym pet peeve, I don't go to one cause I'm super afraid to! I'm sooo out of shape plus the thought of me working out in a room with other people freaks me out. I'd be so embarrassed by it lol.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 4, 2009)

HAH! I love this thread. Now I know other people share the same feelings as me about gym pet peeves. Mine are as follows:

- Creepy dudes checking me out in the mirror thinking I don't notice because they're not directly looking at me. Like, HELLO!?

- When girls put on dark, smokey makeup and act really girly and giggly when exercising.

- When people talk on their cell phones while on the treadmill. Waste of time, seriously.

- My school gym requires that you clean the machine after each use. I hate it when a sweaty dude uses it and when I want to use it next, there are massive sweat spots on it.

- When girls don't wear sport bras. Gross??

- Seeing guys with super muscular upper bodies and chicken legs show off and think they're the sh*t


----------



## Belini (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok so you guys wouldn’t want me to train at your gyms there LOL

I train at a bodybuilding gym with 99% males and I block out the others. I go in and look at the floor, do my stuff and leave. But I do need help at times especially with the bench press and squats etc so I have to ask the guys to spot. And if it weren’t for the “correctors” I would have hurt myself along time ago. Sometimes we all need help with our form so I’m always grateful for constructive criticism. We call my gym the “birthing centre” because the guys grunt so loud it’s like their giving birth. I used to laugh at it but now I’m pushing hard I actually think it’s necessary ( to a point) I can lift more when I’m grunting so I’m sorry if I am loud, I can’t help it. Holding my breath is even worse than grunting too loud!

I don’t dress up to go to the gym but I go straight from work and sometimes I forget to take my earrings and watch off sometimes. I did take them off between sets one day and consequently lost them because I forgot to pick them up from the machine.

Guys will look at other girls, especially at mine because it’s a male dominated gym regardless of what I wear or don’t wear. I think people put too emphasis on what others think. Just go in, do your stuff and get out. It’s as simple as that. I don’t know, maybe because I’ve been at so many gyms in the last 10 years of training, I just have this don’t care attitude anymore. If I cared about everything I wouldn’t get anything done.

Perfume – my gym at times smells SO BAD. These guys inhale protein literally, they eat 80 egg whites a week and with protein shakes, let out the worst farts I have ever experienced. So I keep body spray in my bag, when one lets one rip I spray my wrist and inhale that or I leave the room but this doesn’t work all the time because it means I lose my minute rest session between sets.
I rather smell like perfume than farts or BO. But that’s just me.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 18, 2009)

One of the reasons I signed up for the gym 2 years ago because there is a sauna in the lady's changing room. There is a picture on the glass door showing what you can/can't bring in to the sauna. You go naked in the sauna but you must bring a towel to sit on.

What disgusts me are those ladies who go in naked, without a towel and sit their bare ass on the bench! 

I didn't even do that in my own sauna, I was naked but sat on a towel (spent 18 months living in Finland where the sauna was invented and it's very common people have their own sauna in the bathroom).

What's wrong with these people??


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 18, 2009)

I could have sworn I already posted in but I guess not.

it seems like a lot of ppl are hating on folks with makeup at the gym. I work out with makeup because I go straight from work so my day makeup is still on. I wouldn't do my face just to go the gym (say on the weekend) but during the week I don't have time to go home, take off my face and then go to the gym.

I actually don't have a lot of gym pet peeve. I don't really notice what others do and don't coz I always have my ipod on and looking at other ppl would distract me from my own routine. I do hate it when ppl don't clean their sweat marks on the machines or the mates though...very annoying and discusting!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

My #1 pet peeve is when a guy is lifting weights and they have to yell and grunt so I hear it across the whole gym.

Others include when the guys stand around talking about their sex life (which is probably nonexistant), when I will be on a machine and there are a ton of other open machines and a creepy guy decides to use the one right next to me. I feel so weirded out, but I guess I should feel flattered?

Another is when women in really skanky outfits come in and talk to all the men but go like 1.5 miles per hour on the treadmill. How the hell do you expect to lose any weight if you're walking that slow?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I could have sworn I already posted in but I guess not.

it seems like a lot of ppl are hating on folks with makeup at the gym. I work out with makeup because I go straight from work so my day makeup is still on. I wouldn't do my face just to go the gym (say on the weekend) but during the week I don't have time to go home, take off my face and then go to the gym._

 
Same. I come in at night and sometimes I will have some smokey eyeshadow or something. People must be thinking I'm a freak!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 18, 2009)

All I have to say is that I am so glad I work out at a small, al womens gym.  I don't have *any* issues.  It's awesome.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

^I wish I could find a women's gym that's not like Curves or Ladies Workout Express. I know they only have extremely light weights and stuff.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_^I wish I could find a women's gym that's not like Curves or Ladies Workout Express. I know they only have extremely light weights and stuff._

 
I really love it.  We have a full weights area with everything you could need.. I think mine is only in Canada, not sure.. check out Mademoiselle Fitness.  I think it's owned by Premier.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with the gym I go to; most people mind their own business and get on with what they're doing without causing me or anyone else any problems.

As for make-up, I'm another one who goes straight to the gym from work so I've always got it on. I would wipe off brightly-coloured lipstick if I was wearing it, but other than that, I just leave it and get rid of the whole sweaty lot once I'm done. 

It makes me laugh when I hear guys grunting and puffing with their weights or making really pained comedy expressions. I try to keep a straight face because I don't want anyone to think I'm laughing in a mean way because I'm really not; I just find it hilarious though!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh man, I was at the gym and this meathead buff tanorexic couple were insulting and making fun of all the beginners and people who can't bench a ridiculous amount of weight. 
I was so ticked off that they were so rude! I instantly thought of this thread while I was listening to them. I mean, if you're so great and everyones beneath you, get an at-home gym.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I really love it. We have a full weights area with everything you could need.. I think mine is only in Canada, not sure.. check out Mademoiselle Fitness. I think it's owned by Premier._

 
I live in Delaware, I really doubt they have them here D: Thanks though! That's pretty awesome. Even more reason for me to wanna move to Canada :lol


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_ 
I live in Delaware, I really doubt they have them here D: Thanks though! That's pretty awesome. Even more reason for me to wanna move to Canada :lol_

 
Come on up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to a Zumba class the other night.. it was such a blast.. and because it's all women, we were all being goofy and having a great time and not worrying about shaking our booties!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Come on up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to a Zumba class the other night.. it was such a blast.. and because it's all women, we were all being goofy and having a great time and not worrying about shaking our booties!_

 

Aw, that is so cool! That's totally what we need here. It sounds like a lot of fun. I know there's a Flirty Girl Fitness in Toronto, I totally wanna check that out and maybe take a few classes.


----------



## User35 (Apr 4, 2009)

"Lunch Ladies"

at my gym me and some fellow cops ( a lot of us go to the gym) have the "lunch ladies". They are a group of stuck up middle aged women who yell ( because they always have their ipods in) on the treadmill or eliptical, going at a snails pace about how hard they worked out at lunch. " I came in at lunch and did 6 miles on the treadmill and then 500 situps." "O yeah? well yesterday I did a marathon and only ate carrot sticks." They are always trying to one up eachother and yelling at the same time. They look like they dont loose weight and they are rude and look down their noses at other girls. ANNOYING ! 

we have stinky hippy's at my gym, the meat heads and the sluts and kids who goof off. And then the geezers who do nothing but socialize.


----------



## star*violet (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm another one who goes to the gym straight from school, or can't be bothered to take off my makeup and wash my face before i go (since i have wipes with me and normally cleanse my face after anyway).

my worst (well, only i think) pet peeve though is girls who ONLY use the treadmill. you know you can walk outside for free right? i mean, weather permitting of course, but then at least use _something_ else when it's beautiful weather out and you've been on the treadmill for almost an hour and you're still just walking (and not breaking a sweat). 

i guess it's their choice to spend like $40 a month to walk though so it doesn't really bother me, but i still think it's kinda dumb.

OH! ALSO! the extremely creepy pedophile instructor who molests all the teenage girls with his eyes. gross.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

so glad My dh and I work out together...I really don't notice what anyone else is doing....we have a focus mission and we go in ...get it done and get on out ....Most days we ride our bikes or run outdoors however...but when we do go to the gym we do weights or a spin class and don't spend a lot of time observing and listening...we both wear our ipods and tune out the other people.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 23, 2009)

ooops, i'm sorry i'm one of those people who at times talks on the phone...there are just some calls i gotta talk ya'll. And yes i'm a person who runs and kinda bobs their head to the music...i can't help it. 

But my pet peeve are girls who strut around the changing room half naked like nothing is wrong. I don't want to see your stuff everywhere, and please don't sit on the benches butt naked.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 23, 2009)

*when people have really loud stupid conversations while going -9 miles an hour on the treadmill......... get the f*ck off and take your phone call elsewhere so others can use the machine!!

*women that spray shitloads of perfume on as if it'll keep them from sweating and stinking

*people that sit on machines and have convos with one another. get the f*ck off and go chill with the broad on the phone having that loud stupid conversation

*guys that want to show you the "right way" to work your "biceps"....... did i ask you?? no!

*ppl running on treadmills with flip flops

*girls with no bras (and you can DEFINITELY tell). that's damn near f*cking offensive

*people that drink pop (soda) while working out. wtf? thats like going to mcdonalds RIGHT after the gym!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 23, 2009)

^^sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 23, 2009)

i hate when people are just sitting on a machine and talking to their friends. especially when i want to use the machine!

and ew, i also hate when people leave their sweat all over a machine. gross.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't like working out at the gym when there's people I know because I don't want to feel obligated to socialize... when I go to the gym, I want to focus on my exercise. The gym makes me antisocial for some reason.


----------



## mocha_queen (Apr 23, 2009)

This has been mentioned before, im sure...but people who dont wipe down the machines after sweating all over it...its just gross -I wipe down every machine before and after I use it.

People who wont use a deodrant or put on perfume
No one want a whiff of your body odour, thank you and perfume just creates a worse sweet stinky odour.

Chicks that wear too much make up...what is up with that?
I have a friend who wears her foundation, MSF, Blush, Iridescent powder, lipglass, eye liner and mascara and lets her long hair down while running...wtf?
Her excuse - she came to the gym right from classes. im sorry but if you have time to change your clothes, you have time to wipe your face clean too.

I totally sing along to songs on my ipod though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not loud!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 23, 2009)

hahahahahaha

I just started working at a gym 2 weeks ago and please believe me everything u guys have mentioned is 100% true. I am seriouslly lol cause faces are popping up as I look at the posts.

Dont stop!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 23, 2009)

When you can hear people having a conversation over your loudest setting on your mp3s.

When you are trying to focus on one spot ahead while running and someone stands directly in the way. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Sprinkledust (Apr 23, 2009)

The worst is while I'm in spinning class and someone has the worst B.O!!!! I rather smell someone who has drowned their body in fragrance before I smell someone who smells of last nights dinner....coming out of their pores. YUCK!  I literally gag while sitting by a lady who smells like garlic while she was sweating on the spinning bikes.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_i hate when people are just sitting on a machine and talking to their friends. especially when i want to use the machine!_

 
OH GOD, That happens to me all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




One time in particular, I was waiting forever to use a machine and the girl was just sitting there talking to this guy, so I walk over and just stand around waiting. The guy in the next machine asks which machine I'm waiting for and I point to the machine the girl is on and say, "That one". The girl shoots me a dirty look, does one last set and then huffs off, all pissed.

I mean, EXCUSE ME that I was interrupting your 20 minutes sitting on the machine talking to your boyfriend, how freaking rude of me.


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_OH GOD, That happens to me all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One time in particular, I was waiting forever to use a machine and the girl was just sitting there talking to this guy, so I walk over and just stand around waiting. The guy in the next machine asks which machine I'm waiting for and I point to the machine the girl is on and say, "That one". The girl shoots me a dirty look, does one last set and then huffs off, all pissed.

I mean, EXCUSE ME that I was interrupting your 20 minutes sitting on the machine talking to your boyfriend, how freaking rude of me._

 
yeaaah! it's so annoying cause it's not like they're even doing something productive. they're literally just taking up space. and like...they see you standing around, waiting and they completely ignore you.

i usually just ask the person, "so are you going to use the machine?" or "are you done?" - FORGETTT waiting for an unproductive body.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 24, 2009)

know what else i hate??? is when i'm on a machine and someone comes and asks how many sets i have left, i tell them, they say okay, but then stand RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME AND STARE AT ME WHILE I DO MY LAST SET!!
why are you in my face??!! and i'm talking like maybe, 6 feet of space in between us while they're burning a freakin hole in my face just STARING!!
that is so rude..........


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_yeaaah! it's so annoying cause it's not like they're even doing something productive. they're literally just taking up space. and like...they see you standing around, waiting and they completely ignore you.

i usually just ask the person, "so are you going to use the machine?" or "are you done?" - FORGETTT waiting for an unproductive body._

 
Wow, they actually just ignore you?! That's even worse than if they get pissed off!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh I love this thread! I have a few pet peeves at my gym in particular...

The hoochie brigade as the people at the gym have dubbed them. A group of 5 girls that come in with a full face of makeup wearing skin tight, low slung pants with skimpy little bra tops that come in and walk casually on the treadmills, talking and giggling loudly while flirting with the meatheads. They annoy most of the members because they take up treadmills during the busiest time of the day. All the while pointing out the heaviest people in the gym and making rude comments about them. SERIOUSLY?!? Not everyone is blessed with stick-thin bodies. Those people should be encouraged, not made fun of.

The meathead group that grunts and makes really gross noises LOUDLY. Then spend an hour admiring themselves in the mirrors.

And pet peeves in general...

Talking on cell phones/texting while on the cross ramps or treadmill. I hope those people fall off and learn their lesson.

The space wasters. Sitting on machines and just spacing out. Shit or get off the pot.

The disgusting pigs that don't wipe down machines and equipment after using them. GROSS. I don't want whatever nasty disease you may have.

The creepy old guys that join in classes and stare at all the girls' butts and chests.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 24, 2009)

Oops.. Sometimes I text on the eliptical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey! At least I'm using the eliptical...Right?


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oops.. Sometimes I text on the eliptical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey! At least I'm using the eliptical...Right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm talking those that spend their ENTIRE time on the crossramp/treadmill/elliptical texting or talking on their phones! The other day, a girl a few treadmills down from me didn't put her cell down once in the hour she was on there lol


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

The girls at the gym are angrier than normal for some reason. Maybe it's just the girls at my gym but they have attitude problems. One time a girl was waiting for a machine and I asked her which one she was waiting for so I could go on another kind (cuz there were other kinds of machines open) and she would not even answer me. Instead she just pointed in the general direction of the elipticals (sp?) and I'm like huh? and she looks all pissed off. There are other cases but I just can't remember them right now. I may have mentioned this before but I hate it when girls talk on the phone while on the treadmill walking on the slowest speed. Why are you at the gym?


----------



## BloodyWellRight (May 3, 2009)

Size zero girls running at 5.0mph for an hour straight at a time.  

AND. People that leave the tvs on! Argh Just turn the damn thing off.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 19, 2009)

My old gym in Atlanta... we had a lot of pro athletes but you also still got the meat market social scene vibe. 

The chick that uses her cleavage as an iPod docking station.

The dude that wore the _same_ cutoff green sweatpants and nasty ass white wife beater with the support belt also around his waist.  He was there everyday at the same time.  Seemed like he had hardly any muscle.  He'd go to the lat pulldown machine and set the weight on something like 250 pounds, struggle like hell and do ONLY ONE REP, let the bar back up and check to see if anyone had been watching him.  I don't know how he didn't notice me staring him down everyday while i was running... Watching him work out made my run seem so easy.  So umm... I guess... thanks dude!


----------



## mariaelena40 (May 19, 2009)

I'm sure most think the same:

1. Cell phone usage while working out??  Why even work out?

2. Person doesn't clean/wipe off their sweat off the machine they've been working out on!  G R O S S!

3. Why can't you just put the weights back from where you got them from?

4. Women who wear makeup at the gym..I'm talking full blown face. 

5.  Trolling for sweaty love!  LOL!

I'm sure there is more, but these are all off the top of my head.


----------



## AliVix1 (May 22, 2009)

omg i cant believe i didnt see this one yet.. unless i missed it:
squeaky machines!! this just happened to me today! i was the only one on the steppers (and there are like 7) and a girl gets on one just one away from me and its squeaking so loudly with each step and of course i didnt have my ipod... i thought i was gonna loose it more and more with each step.. like seriously if its that loud and there are like 6 more open just go to another one!!!!


----------



## MACForME (May 30, 2009)

OMG- I was just discussing these with my gym buddy! We always wipe BEFORE and AFTER use, but this last time, there was BLOOD on it. There was a guy with BACNE that must have picked a pimple and was bleeding all over.. GROSS.. we reported him.. My gym is LA FITNESS in North Jersey.. and my most recent peeves---

1- the recent influx of HIGH SCHOOL KIDS! OMG! this is not "recess"! One of them was "holding" an elliptical for his friend (who was no where to be seen) and refused to let MY friend on it.. the "friend" decided to use a treadmill instead.. i told her to ignore the KID and just get on, she didn't..

2- sitting on machines texting/talking on the cell/fussing with the ipod.

3- PLEASE.. please, please, i know its a women's locker room, but parading around in all your nakedness, is, well, a bit much... I had a woman start up a full blown conversation with me while she stood there in her thong and nothing else.. um, no THANKS.

4- I am guilty of the makeup thing.. but its makeup I put on a 7:45 in the morning.. I go to the gym after work. i need to pass the gym to get home, so its better to just go.. BUT i do NOT come in with FRESHLY applied-with-a-spackle-knife makeup.. 

5- Nothing is worse that someone thats marinated in perfume or hasn't bathed and is sweating next to you.. Its hard to keep balance when your nauseous..


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 2, 2009)

I so agree with everything- especially the "under dressing". If you know you have HUGE boobs why are you coming to the gym in a tight, tiny shirt?- If you need attention- go to a club and dance on the bar- dont come to the gym wearing something so tight. - Also there is a girl who walks around my gym in tiny sophie shorts and a tank top and just walks..around... I dont know who gave her a membership but she doesnt work out. 

/rant.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oops.. Sometimes I text on the eliptical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey! At least I'm using the eliptical...Right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is excellent multi-tasking. I can barely drink water on the eliptical without almost falling out. haha- I do tend to facebook on the treadmill though!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't help it!! hehehe


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay so today I was irritated up the whazoo.

This older lady was in the middle lane of the swimming pool, floating and splashing her feet the hardest I've seen. Seriously?? WTF! Ugh. 
We would have to swim by her and she was splashing everyone. Even the other swimmers would stop and let her go by, or get underwater to not get splashed. She was so effin annoying.

On top of that, she was hogging the pool equipment. My sister in law grabbed a floater, and she was like "Thats mine! Thats mine" umm it belongs to the gym and she already had 2 of them. WTF? we got out and got my sister in law some. 

And when she would pass us she would splash so hard! ugh. So immature, but I was so upset I cought up to her and started kicking my feet so hard too, cus she would not stop. In the end all 4 swimmers got out because that bitch was ridiculous.

pheewww. That felt good to get out.

-Guys staring at me working out. Seriously I feel so self contious, I think they're either saying "look at that fatty" or that Im doing something wrong with the weights. ugh.

-Im actually not annoyed by skinny people working out,b ecause you never know. They might have been big before, or they wanna tone up. I think everyone has the right to do what they want with their body, be it be big or small.

-FULL FACE OF MAKEUP!! aarrrgh. I could scream!! lol for real! There was this girl who would run like a minute and pat her face another, then touch up her powder, run again and repeat! wtf.
I actually ran into one of my super cool clients at the gym (it was close to my old pro store) and she didn't recognize me at all cus I was bare faced! lol

-Hoggin the machines. Yeah I pay just as much as you do! I want to use em too.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 2, 2009)

^That woman sounds annoying, but she sounds developmental. :/

And I agree with you about the skinny people thing. They could have been really big before and lost the weight the old natural way!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Milkshake* 

 
_That is excellent multi-tasking. I can barely drink water on the eliptical without almost falling out. haha- I do tend to facebook on the treadmill though!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't help it!! hehehe_

 
I do that too!! I'm all facebooking and updating my status while lifting weights, haha!


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 2, 2009)

What about when you are circuit training/weight training and the  circuit  around you is totally empty but the person refuses to go around you to the next machine because he wants to follow the order? Argh!
Or you're got one last machine left and the person is resting between  his sets but won't give up the machine and is sitting on it!(Okay, 50 reps may do a body good but 200, give it up buddy. I just want to go home!!!)


----------

